# NBD Zon Sonus Special TJ 6 Fretless



## Geisterfaust (Dec 14, 2015)

Got this a couple of weeks ago and it's met all expectations. 3rd Zon fretless to date, and by far the best.


Sonus Custom TJ 6 string
Bubinga top
Alder body
Matching headstock
Wenge tone plate
Fretless, 1/2 lined, 1/2 blank ; didn't know they were glow in the dark these days...nice plus
Extended cutaway
Ramp between pickups ; Joe made the ramp layered with alder, wenge, bubinga... very cool.
Black hardware
Bartolini pickups, radiused
Wood knob... another nice plus
Bartolini electronics (rear mounted controls)
- Individual pickup volumes with buffered output​- 3 band EQ​- Level/Gain​


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2015)

That's ....ing awesome. One of my dream basses is a Zon Sonus 5-string. Looks pretty as all hell.


----------



## theoctopus (Dec 14, 2015)

I've had a Zon Sonus 5 Custom since 1997. It's the only instrument I'll never sell. It's been with me around the world, on multiple tours, picked up its fair share of wear and tear, and still works like a charm.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 14, 2015)

Beauty! BIg congrats, man!


----------



## Geisterfaust (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm a few weeks into the honeymoon phase, but I'm loving it. Records great with almost flat EQ. Think I'm getting rid of the other fretlesses...
One Zon to rule them all!


----------



## ChrisRushing (Dec 14, 2015)

I heard those Zon's are awesome for Lead Bass.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 14, 2015)

I hate you.


----------



## Radau (Dec 15, 2015)

That is gorgeous


----------



## giantchris (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice. Zon's are pretty much awesome playing and even better sounding. Always been a big fan of natural finishes too. Classes it up quite a bit.


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great looking bass, recently picked the bass up again and I'm having fun, new band to boot whihc is all good. REally love the idea of fretless at somepoint, once I get to grips abit more with a fretted bass.

Best start saving


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 20, 2015)

....


----------



## asher (Dec 20, 2015)

ChrisRushing said:


> I heard those Zon's are awesome for Lead Bass.



Joe from Intronaut would surely agree.


----------



## coffeeflush (Dec 20, 2015)

Id sleep with that bass in my sheets each night and never let it go. Seriously beautiful instrument. Congrats and HNBD

also, great reference to bohren in your username.


----------



## Unburdened (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats man! I just scored a Legacy Elite myself (I need to do a NBD!). Cheers!


----------



## Geisterfaust (Dec 29, 2015)

Unburdened said:


> Congrats man! I just scored a Legacy Elite myself (I need to do a NBD!). Cheers!



That's next on the list for me. Congrats.


----------



## Lankles (Jan 7, 2016)

The gas is rupturing my insides


----------

